# I promise, this will be the last time



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have never used a wet dry, and know nothing about them. However, I have heard from numerous sources that they are the best way to go for big tanks. I think I found a good filter, but I dont know what I need. Does this include everything I need for filtration or is there stuff I need to buy in order to make this work?

Here is the info on the filter I want to buy:

*Aquaclear Aquatics Pro 200 Wet/dry Filter W/prefilter 
A must for any aquatic ecosystem.
Wet/Dry Filters enhance biological filtration as well as mechanical filtration.The Aquaclear Wet/Dry Filtration Systems can reduce your maintenance timeand do a much a better job than traditional filters.

Includes Pre-filter, Bio-Balls, and all tubing. Bio balls need little maintenanceand no replacement.

Features:
Protein Skimmer Placed Before Biological Media 
Pump Included for Operation of Skimmer 
Bio-Balls Biological Media Included 
Colored Black Pre-Filter Unit (Hides dirty pre-filter), Siphon Tube and Foam Pre-Filter Tube 
Three Foot Heavy Duty Spiral Drain Hose (easy assembly requires no extra hardware or sealants. 
Thick non kinking return hose 
Heavy Duty Non-warping lid 
Directional Return Spout 
Foam Water Polishing Block 
Ventilation Holes in Bacteria Chamber Promotes Gas Exchange 
Constant Water Level Area for Mounting of Heaters and Probes 
Protein Skimmer Removes Easily for Cleaning, While System Remains Operational 
Lifetime Warranty against Defects in Material Or Workmanship 
*


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

oh yeah, my tank is not drilled.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd like to know some facts and opinions on this subject also. I've been thinking real hard about getting a wet/dry, so I'll be following up on this post.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

if its not drilled its going to be harder, wont it?
if its glass you might not be able to drill it


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am working on an overhead wet dry, it will function just as well as normal one, except it sits on top of the tank lid, and will be low in height yet long

you wouldnt need as expensive as a pump either since the head height will be much lower, I am guessing I can make them for (40-60) dollars, without the pump, and bio media, but everything else needed like 10ft of tubing, drip plate, bulkhead

that would be the cheap easy way to go for non drilled tanks

2 drawback though, you cant put your heaters in it like you can sump version, and it will be in plain site (i Can get colored acrylics for extra to make it look better)

I really dont plan on them being to tall so you dont see much of it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nate, 
Couldn't you build a canopy so you would not see it at all?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Good point GG, somebody could easily do that

I plan to make the filter less than 8" tall so a canopy should work in most cases, however if you already have a canopy I can make it as short as needed

as for your question
wet drys are best for freshwater because they provide superior amounts of biological filtration which is really the only important filtration, all mechanical filtration does is remove floating debris, the nitrifing bacteria colonies that live on the bio media takes the ammonia and nitrites and turns them into the safer nitrates, wet drys, do the best job of this process and thats what all filters are supposed to accomplish


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

by looking at the info above, is there anything else that I need to get or does that kit include it all? Once again I am not familiar with wet drys but I am starting to think they are the way to go. Here are couple non related questions...

Are they loud? Are they easy to install? Are they easy to clean? How do you clean them? How many tubes are going into the tank and how should I position them? I dont want them to stick out, I want to have the most naturally looking tank possible.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

TRY DRILLING A GLASS TANK. make a video of it and post it on here. so we can all laugh at you.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

once again marco I dont know anything about installing or running a wet dry, so I wouldnt even think of trying to drill a tank myself. BTW, does my tank need to be drilled for my wet dry? if not, how do I do it without a drilled tank?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

oh sorry I just realized that comment was directed at bobme


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i believe you have to have a drilled tank for a wet/dry. yes.

i apoligize for the rude comment. im an ass.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

it has to be drilled? damn it!


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a the same brand only for a 75 gallon on my 55g tank. The prefilter hangs inside the tank and uses gravity to draw water into the filter below, which is filtered, then pumped back into the tank via a different return hose. The prefilter box shouldn't require any drilling. I don't know about the pump for the protein skimmer, mine does not have that. However, you may need to buy the pump for the return flow, which will cost anywhere from 30 to 60 bucks.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good posts and opinions.. Im swinging more to get a wet/dry pretty soon!! whoo hoo!!!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Your tank does not have to be drilled to have a wet/dry. There are plenty of hang on overflows you can buy and place in your tank that will work for what you need. If its not predrilled this is the way to go IMO rather than risk losing structure and strength of your tank by drilling it yourself.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Just use a Hangon Overflow box. You can get them cheap on ebay.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MPower said:


> Just use a Hangon Overflow box. You can get them cheap on ebay.


 yes, or you can use a pump, to pump water out.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you're willing to spend some extra cash on filtration ()and with a piranha tank, I'd recommend you to do just that), buy an Eheim filter. The are extremely efficient, quiet (well, I guess German "Grundlichkeit" says it all







), but are pretty costly. But you won't regret it at all (and there's no need to drill your tank...).

I don't know what size your tank is, but a good filter is the Eheim Classic 2217 canister filter, which turns over about 250 gph, and is not the most expensive one in the Eheim range. Perhaps you could add aonther filter as well, to complement your filtration system.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

how many of those do i need for a 180?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bro. i got a 180gal and i have 2 ac 500's and 1 ac 300 and the tank is fine.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, those 2217's are rated for tanks up to 150 gallons, so I guess two is sufficient (even though I think one might do the job fine as well: Eheims are very efficient).
You could add one or two internal filters for some extra filtration, but you said you didn't like the looks of that (I have two in my redbelly tank myself, and it doesn't look that bad to me, but that's personal preference, of course). Perhaps you could camouflage those with a couple of large plants or a piece of boog wood in front of them...


----------

